
Is The Motorola Atrix Cooler Than the iPhone? - acconrad
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/21/is-the-motorola-atrix-cooler-than-your-iphone/?isalt=0
======
mindcrime
Please stop; I'm already drooling over this thing...

Seriously, I so want one of these. And if they really are launching it on AT&T
so much the better, since I am (for better or for worse) already on AT&T.

